# Widget picker for ICS?



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone have Widget picker for Liquid ICS ROM? Where it condenses the widgets into groups


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

i would like this too.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

apex launcher did it for me once I enabled the "root helper" option and restarted the phone. You may just try restarting apex though first. This is on their beta builds by the way (apex settings > about apex > change check updates on to beta, then check for updates)


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

osuron07 said:


> apex launcher did it for me once I enabled the "root helper" option and restarted the phone. You may just try restarting apex though first. This is on their beta builds by the way (apex settings > about apex > change check updates on to beta, then check for updates)


thanks, that worked for me. was already using Apex w/ root helper, just never updated to a beta.

shamless plug coming up, but as assumed, it only works in the launcher, not in 3rd party apps like Floating Widget - whatever Thundershed had in place worked across the board.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

I have an old apk, not sure if there is a newer version but it works for me, just copy/push it into the system/app folder

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6dvwjs4g8mcm56d/AppWidgetPicker-1.2.3.apk


----------

